# Do you use essential oils/herbs with your goats?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 2 friends who use essential oils for goats- do you use them on yours? What do you use, has it helped?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

:huh: And I thought *I* was hippy!

It's never occurred to me to use essential oils on the goats.


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Omygosh!! :bouncy: Only my favorite subject ever ever ever!!

Love using Lavender , especially for new arrivals, and patchouli for mellowing them OUT!! So LOVE herbs, herbs for all kindsa stuff!!


----------



## floodthelast (Apr 13, 2011)

I've heard of giving them calendula, comfry and echinachea.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

I do and have used them for trauma, and healing injuries. I would not be without the oils and other homeopathic remedies


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I've never used essential oils, but I've definitely used medicinal herbs and homeopathic remedies. 

Cat's claw, garlic, slippery elm, echinacea, comfrey and nettle are the herbs that I've used with the goats, and homeopathic silica and sulphur per recommendation of my friend who manages her sheep herd homeopathically. 

The farm that I will be working on starting this summer has a 17-cow organic dairy herd and 30-something head of beef that are all managed homeopathically. I personally know more about the herbs than about the homeopathy, but people are using it with great success!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I had some scabs on udder- and same goat had runny nose- windy now, and lots of stuff blowing in the chilly air. Her mother I lost to pnemonia- read in Peter Dunn book it could be a low imune system in goat. Been treating udder with tea tree and lavender- Wow! all about healed- rub hand with oil into hair/skin, and giving her vit c- she is doing better. Also a bit of kelp for micro nutrients- 
Just bought a book The Herbal Handbook for Farm and Stable by Juliet de? off ebay- as reccomended- 
Goat friend said fennel will help if doe drops in milk production- I applied it to humans- but forgot about my goats!
Trout river, what do they use silica for? The wool? skin? 
Victory and Hardworkingwoman, what do you use, for what? Have the goat homeopathic book on the way..... 
friend has a puncture wound on udder, and after super glue, is using lavender for healing.
Also, these friends use Young Living oils- but they are expensive. I know quality is important- but how about a reccomendation for something more reasonably priced?


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Anything natural we use here for our animals.
As far as herbs, I could go on for days and days about what we use..
so many different things..I love to use teas for the girls, and I make poultices for them when needed. 
When Moon Beam was attacked by a stupid dog this winter, I went straight for the flower essences..Rescue Remedy!!, Then Arnica Montana..I love Homeopathy!! Lavender, calendula for the wounds ... I can't remember what else I used. 
When a problem comes up, I usually refer to my human herb book, and use what I would on myself..love that Homeopathy for Goats book though, it's a great book! But really anything used for a human illness can be used for the same animal illness. 
We had bunnies with nest box eye, and the first thing I knew was a tincture of eye brite. It was a severe case, and cleared most of the eyes except for two which I am using trip antibiotic ointment and warm compresses on..

I love raspberry leaf to increase milk production...cammomile .patchouli to calm them down (use it for the skitzy goat learning how to stand to be milked)
The list just goes on and on...


----------

